# MIT Spring 2010 Live Results



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 6, 2010)

I just updated them for the first time. 

http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/index.php#1

2x2x2 round 1 is done, pyraminx too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 6, 2010)

Justin


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

JUICE GOT A 2.64 2x2 AVERAGE?

I guess the penguin won't get him then


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)

.-.

Congrats~


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 6, 2010)

3x3 has started. I put what I have so far up.


----------



## Jai (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats to Justin for owning 2x2 first round (2.43, 3.38, 2.06, 4.66, 2.11 = 2.64)


----------



## Escher (Mar 6, 2010)

JUSTIN <3


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 6, 2010)

Jai said:


> Congrats to Justin for owning 2x2 first round (2.43, 3.38, 2.06, 4.66, 2.11 = 2.64)



Triforce :T


----------



## Toad (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow Justin you legend!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 6, 2010)

rowe texted me that he got a 17.69 oh avg. good thing he turned it around.


----------



## MrData (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats jaffy
Gonna be hard to get sub-jj next comp :O


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Justin for owning 2x2 first round (2.43, 3.38, 2.06, 4.66, 2.11 = 2.64)
> ...



and penguin threat :1


----------



## Toad (Mar 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> rowe texted me that he got a 17.69 oh avg. good thing he turned it around.



Wow!!


----------



## Faz (Mar 7, 2010)

JUICE :3


----------



## Anthony (Mar 7, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> rowe texted me that he got a 17.69 oh avg. good thing he turned it around.



Rowe got a 23 OH average in the final *with a counting 34*.  lol.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish i could of gone to this comp lol


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 7, 2010)

Results are posted on WCA page.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 7, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Results are posted on WCA page.



Thanks for everything, Tim. You did a really great job. Thanks for posting the results extremely quickly too. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the great competition Tim, it was run very well.
For only having about 2 hours of sleep, waking up at 2:30 AM, and driving all the way to boston, I'm pretty happy with my results lol. congrats to Justin, I didn't think I'd have to get nervous about my 2.45 for a while but i guess i was wrong!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 7, 2010)

"Did you have a 4sec pyraminx solve?"

Should've told him yes.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 7, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> "Did you have a 4sec pyraminx solve?"
> 
> Should've told him yes.



I wonder what Arthur told him..


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 7, 2010)

haha...yeah, i'm pissed at whoever judged your second solve:






Thanks for being honest, anyway


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks to Tim and the rest of the MIT Cube Club for putting together another excellent competition. I had a great time competing (albeit poorly) and meeting some new people!


----------



## Ron (Mar 7, 2010)

Tim did a great job indeed! And Harris helped a lot as well. Don't forget Bob and Jaclyn.

Tim (and his fraternity mates) were as kind as to host me for 2 days.

Good to see so many new faces. Justin, Kyan, Kyle, Patrick, Sam, Patricia and Kellon are awesome cubers.

Everyone is improving so fast! With 14 second averages you do not make it to finals nowadays. Maybe I am getting too old for this. Although I wish I could one day make no big mistakes in my competition solves.

I had many problems with my puzzles this competition. Broken pieces and pops, especially on Pyraminx and 4x4.

Food is really cheap in US, you can have a full meal for $5 at MIT.

Have fun!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> I had a great time competing (albeit poorly) and meeting some new people!


It was nice to finally meet you and Kyle, along with everyone else. It was fun to close my eyes when one of you two were talking. *Exact* same voice. 



Ron said:


> I had many problems with my puzzles this competition. Broken pieces and pops, especially on Pyraminx and 4x4.


I remember watching you when you got a HUGE lockup in the 4x4 finals. It took you about 30 seconds to fix lol.
Good luck with your presentation in Boston, Ron.


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> It was nice to finally meet you and Kyle, along with everyone else. It was fun to close my eyes when one of you two were talking. *Exact* same voice.



Yeah it kinda creeps us out, too.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't even get sub-20 times anymore. lol


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 9, 2010)

And yet officially you're still faster than Kian.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it's because he's intimidated by me. 

Don't worry, Kian. When you beat me, I won't come after you with a bat.


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2010)

I am abysmal. I can't even comprehend how badly I blew that first round average after I could have limped my way to a sub Bob average. What a joke I am.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 9, 2010)

i remember when bob was faster then me at 3x3. LOL


----------



## Tyson (Mar 9, 2010)

Ron said:


> Food is really cheap in US, you can have a full meal for $5 at MIT.



I think that saying food is really cheap in the US because you can have a full meal at MIT for $5 is like saying food, in particular, pizza and beer, is really cheap in Europe because you can get a beer for 2.10 Euros at the Youth Hostel.

Don't tell a New Yorker that food in the US is cheap. Did you know that in New York, there's no such thing as a "dollar menu" in McDonalds? The double cheeseburger I think is $1.79.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, there were at least a few things for a dollar in some wendy's and burger kings in the city, but in Paris, the "euro saver menu" is like 3 bucks, for the same sandwiches, at least on the champs-elysees. I got a Big Mac meal for about $9, which is painfully high. Anyway, it's a fact that, in general, food in the United States is cheaper than almost everywhere else.

And I thought the tournament went very well, and had fun meeting new people. Beating Bob is a pretty lofty goal Kian, pretty much can't happen, especially in big cubes


----------



## Owen (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures if you want them.

http://inverseroom.creotia.com/mit2010/


----------



## Escher (Mar 9, 2010)

The food isn't just cheaper in the US; cars, petrol, electronic goods such as PCs + high-end components, games consoles, televisions... the average house purchase price is roughly the same in the US and UK, but look how much more room you get.

The GDP is also higher in the U.S., so you probably have more money to spend on the cheaper goods you get...

I have to say, I think the National Health Service and low University costs are the only things that save the UK 

on-topic: well done Anthony (no. 17!), Justin (no. 2!), and Pro Wrestler on the 17 OH avg (no. 3!)...


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 10, 2010)

I've reconstructed what my Fewest Moves solve was supposed to be. I would have tied for 3rd place if I had gotten it written down correctly.

Scramble: L' F2 D' L' F' L' U2 F R' L' D2 R2 D2 F D' B D2 L'
Solution:
F' R' B' F D' L2 D R F2 U2 R2 U R' U' D' F2 D F R' F U F U'
R' D R' D' R2 F' R' F R' F' D2 F' R' F D2 B' L B' L' B2

Explanation:
2x2x2: F' R' B' F D' L2 D (7)
2x2x3: R F2 U2 R2 U R' U' (14)
F2L: D' F2 D F R' F U F U' R2 F' (25)
Orient edges: F R D R' D' F' (31-3 = 28)
Orient corners: F R2 F' R' F R' F' (35-2 = 33)
PLL: D2 F' R' F D2 B' L B' L' B2 (43)


----------



## blah (Mar 10, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> Anyway, it's a fact that, in general, food in the United States is cheaper than almost everywhere else.


I think Asia is part of "everywhere else."


----------



## Kyle Barry (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I don't know about Asia, it seems it completely depends on the product and country. I'm just basing it on this article excerpt from the Washington Post and http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/01/why-is-american-food-so-cheap/33259/ 
"Food is cheaper here than almost anywhere else. In 2007, only about 6.9 percent of U.S. consumer spending went for food at home; Germans spent more (11.4 percent), as did Italians (14.5 percent) and Mexicans (24.2 percent)."
It seems we spend a dramatically lower percentage of our GDP on food, and I'm not sure what it's like in places in Asia. This http://www.walletpop.com/specials/food-price-comparison-around-the-world, gives a glimpse at certain products and certain countries, and India seems to have, for many products, extremely low food costs, but I do see American food being much cheaper than a lot of countries, especially European ones.

"I have to say, I think the National Health Service and low University costs are the only things that save the UK"
I have to disagree on the NHS, for lots of reasons, but mainly, 5 year survival rates for cancer, specifically prostate cancer, which is the most popular among men, affecting 1 in 6 Americans at some point, has about 100% 5 year survival rate in the US, and about 77% in the UK. The quality doesn't compare, and we pay a lot for it, but if you can afford it, it's great.


----------



## Escher (Mar 10, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> if you can afford it, it's great.



And that's exactly why I like the NHS.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Mar 10, 2010)

Owen, thanks for sharing the link and taking those pics. They look really good.

I haven't posted up here in a long time...(MIT sucks away my life)...
but I just want to thank everyone for coming out 

It was fun, definitely looking forward to Nationals...


----------

